# How addictive is it?



## ChrisEdu (Feb 11, 2014)

Okay, so I have just bought a SRT7, and already have a little LedLenser, well, a couple including the one on my key-chain.

I have just told my wife that I think good torches could be addictive and give me something else to collect, along with watches, pens, DVDs, Festool tools, photographic equipment, chickens, medical ailments! 

She joked that she guessed I must have found an online forum and joined, to which I responded that actually, yes, I had! That wiped the smile from her face! 

So, how addictive can it get? How many lights do people generally end up with? Am I going to need another outbuilding to store them all?!


----------



## dbleznak (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG- being a Flashaholic is so fun. Not only is it educational (electronic Jargon and all) but it's also a great way to meet people from around the world. When I joined a couple of years ago, I had no idea that I would start trading lights w/ my friend Jalal, or buying custom parts (to your exact spec) from my man Shrike in S Korea. Search for the TAIN tribute thread, or the Jeff Hanko tribute thread. Have you gotten your first Ti light yet? I suggest a Mcgizmo Haiku. I hope you have fun


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Feb 11, 2014)

I had no intrest in ligths at all really, but then found this fourm, bought just the one good one cos I needed it, I now have erm....too many. At least 15-20, around the house but some of them are not real torches (AKA Cheapie ones) I also have a few LedLensers before I found out about the awesome lights you can get.

I am now an "adddict" You will go through stages, at first its all about power / through / lumen count but the longer you are here you tend to stop worrying about overall output and pay more attention to quality, tint, CRI, beamshape, features and a load of other stuff, then if you have the money theres the custom lights section with all its sparkly titainum....so it can get very addictive.


As far as another out building, with the amount some poeople have on here, its likly....there is one guy I have seen on here with photos of his maglights....he has dozens of them, maby even over a hundred and thats just the mag lights....


----------



## ChrisEdu (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm certainly at the Jeremy Clarkson - Powerrrrrrrrrrr - stage. 

That said, I also appreciate quality, and realise that sometimes it's not always about the power, but what you do with it.

I think collecting most things tends to go through stages, certainly watches and pens tends to.

Hmm....titanium you say?! Does that come with extra bling?!


----------



## archimedes (Feb 11, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> ....You will go through stages, at first its all about power / through / lumen count but the longer you are here you tend to stop worrying about overall output and pay more attention to quality, tint, CRI, beamshape, features and a load of other stuff, then if you have the money theres the custom lights section with all its sparkly titainum....so it can get very addictive....





ChrisEdu said:


> I'm certainly at the Jeremy Clarkson - Powerrrrrrrrrrr - stage.  ....



Here's a chart of mine that should help clarify things a bit .... 







.... And a link, to answer your original question .... 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/87150


----------



## ChrisEdu (Feb 11, 2014)

archimedes said:


> Here's a chart of mine that should help clarify things a bit ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes!!! Those aren't people, they're shops!   Still, at least they are cheaper than watch collecting (well, watches like Rolex, Patek, JLC, etc..).


----------



## ven (Feb 11, 2014)

Its great,in my humble opion i have struck gold(need some gold to sell for my addiction)with CPF.Its an all in 1 kind of place,great helpful and extremely knowledgable people who go out of their way to help/advise and make me jealous of their awesome collections
Flash light collecting is fun,lots of options and agree so much with archimedes as new peeps are all power power power and its not till you read/research/digest its so so much more than 3000lm out of the business end.Reflectors be it orange peel for smooth flood,smooth reflectors for throw,tints,be it warm or cold and of course battery food.I get just a smuch use if not more out of the "lower lm" lights as more general use.

So many to choose and worth reading up on safety side,chargers and decent cells.Then comes brands from fenix to nitecore to surefire to...........you get the picture.

Now the bad part,1 light is just useless,you need several,different occasions from lighting up large expanses of land to edc for general purpose usage.

Then you will prefer a brand,then want to collect some of their products.........never ends.

My advice is research,check reviews,once happy look for best deals from reputable sellers.

Decent edc is a must,then a truck light,then a house light,usually more than 1,then a bedroom light,on and on............

I am hook line and sinker,especially now i am dipping in the world of vinh,not only is he a top chap and very helpful but does some great mods to get the best and some out of production lights(someone will snap him up if that have any sense like fenix or surefire).

I digress,read up,enjoy and light up your world,best but too is they are about the single most useful tool one can have...............in short they save lives


----------



## ChrisEdu (Feb 11, 2014)

Do you recommend any particular sellers?


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 11, 2014)

It is one of the daftest hobbies I have been involved with, my deepest regret is getting involved and spending hundreds of pounds on a tube with a bulb at the other end. I laugh myself silly when I read of the edc men who go out with at least three back up lights on there person, they really are pathetic and very sad.

I have my hobby under control now and can go a few months without buying a new light,the snag is you can buy decent quality lights now in supermarkets and other retail outlets at approx 20% cost of some brands.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Feb 11, 2014)

"...something else to collect, along with watches, pens, DVDs, Festool tools, photographic equipment, *chickens*, medical ailments!"
The OP collects "chickens"?!? Now I've heard it all! 

Chickens are best by the bucket, IMO.


----------



## pugga (Feb 11, 2014)

mcnair55 said:


> I laugh myself silly when I read of the edc men who go out with at least three back up lights on there person, they really are pathetic and very sad.



Wow nice.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 12, 2014)

pugga said:


> Wow nice.




I know they are always good for a laugh.I would like to see one in real life i would be falling over with laughter.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 12, 2014)

All I want to say is...do you want to be the richest guy in the grave yard? Pessimistic comment, but true. If you can afford it, and it doesn't hurt no body, and it makes you happy...why not? Life can be too short..I have no idea why I can not help my self buying flashlights...and I do not care anymore...I enjoy it, so as long as I can, I will keep buying.  







Just a few of my favs...but I want more :devil:


----------



## dbleznak (Feb 13, 2014)

(I'm snowed in here in Philly, so excuse me if I "mix it up" a bit) There are so may great "show your photos" threads. Let's not get into a "pissing contest" about who has better pics of their collections. If the OP requests pics, that's a different story. Have you seen some of the tribute threads? It's a good place to start. No offense Crazy Ivan, but if you want to "whip it out" and see who's is bigger, well, your going to need more than just a few Ti pieces and production lights. As a Russian submarine tactic, you crushed it in The Hunt for Red October, but take your pic to a photo thread and let's help this nice young man buy his first "real" light, Flashaholic style. I hope everyone is safe and sound. 

Dan


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

I was not trying to get into a contest? I have seen many 'collection' threads and would never be trying to insinuate a have a large or impressive collection by any stretch of the imagination...simply replying to the OP question, as he was not asking about buying a new light or advice for one, but about how addictive it can get. As I only have a small growing collection, I thought a quick pic would show my point for him? 

I guess not...but thanks for the put down, much appreciated.

(and I do work on a sub, just not a Russian one)


----------



## dbleznak (Feb 13, 2014)

Im so sorry Crazy Ivan😩. My SUV broke down yesterday and we got 14 inches of snow last night and 6 more coming tonight. It's official, this is the worst winter ever recorded in Philadelphia history. Of course, the only rental available was a sub-compact, with no-wheel drive. Please excuse my snarky comments, I apologize, and your collection is a pleasure to see. I was trying to be "tongue-and-cheek" but it came off as mean. Thanks for your mature response. Can we "kiss" and make up? I hope you can forgive me. Thanks, be well.

Dan


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

:grouphug: No worries sir. Your situation does not sound very pleasant, and plenty stressful...hope all are safe though! And I know how it is, I have been repairing wind damage from last night (100mph winds recorded here last night apparently), and more rain is going to be added to the flooding already around in the next few days (im in the UK).

But its the little things like collections and hobbies (and coming on CPF) that keep a smile going. And with that, I think I am going to order another light right now...always cheers me up :thumbsup:. So to OP, the answer is *very addictive *:twothumbs


----------



## dbleznak (Feb 13, 2014)

That's a great attitude, I'll do the same, maybe some new IMRs as well. I heard the flooding there has been catastrophic. Did one of the Queens castles get flooded? Was it Windsor? No such thing as global warming- I think not! Wind damage is horrible, we lost power for 3 days last week along with 600,000 people in my area. This is why CPF makes me smile- I get to meet new people from around the world who share one simple passion, flashlights. It is truly a special place that we all have here. Thanks again

Dan


----------



## ChrisEdu (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the warning lads; it makes a change from all the severe weather warning here in the UK! I think light sales will probably go up just we can remind ourselves of what a bright thing in the sky looks like.

Can I count my studio lights as part of my collection?!


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2014)

ChrisEdu said:


> Can I count my studio lights as part of my collection?!



Only if they are bowen esprite , elenchromes and courtneys


----------



## ChrisEdu (Feb 13, 2014)

I've got about 6 Elinchrom monoblocs and a couple of powerpack heads running off a 1500 joule pack.


----------



## mcnair55 (Feb 13, 2014)

ChrisEdu said:


> Thanks for the warning lads; it makes a change from all the severe weather warning here in the UK! I think light sales will probably go up just we can remind ourselves of what a bright thing in the sky looks like.
> 
> Can I count my studio lights as part of my collection?!




As you live in the UK before paying high mark ups for branded lights scour all the trade stores for lesser but still very capable makes at vastly reduced mark ups.The normal stores like Screwfix Arco etc all sell capable lights as do Travis Perkins CFC etc.Machine Mart and Tesco do there own label,another great source is farmers supply stores plus climbing/outdoor stores.

ps My Fenix stockist which is a boatyard with shop gives me 10% discount just for me asking,i get to try all the new stuff when i visit and always come home with something.


----------



## 59ride (Feb 13, 2014)

ADDICTIVE !!!!! ….you could say that 
i just joined 2 weeks ago and in that time have dropped around 2k on some titanium numbers, with some more on the way. And then i discovered "trits"…OMG !!!!
I am like a bower bird 
wish i had never googled "quality flashlight"


----------



## wjv (Sep 22, 2014)

ChrisEdu said:


> So, how addictive can it get? How many lights do people generally end up with?



It's not addictive at all. I can quit anytime. There is nothing wrong with owning 25 quality flashlights. . . . . . Honest. . . 

:nana:


----------



## greenadam29 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey I just joined this week and have a prometheus ready made coming to me and hopefully will getting a nice light with some tritium on another forum. I collect knives so the pricing with customs feels justifiable and I am really impressed with what I have seen. I honestly didn't know there was such a demand for custom lights but I definitely see the allure. I hope to continue learning the technical jargon needed it took long enough for me to learn structural engineering in school and now I get electrical


----------



## Cerealand (Jan 17, 2015)

My opinion? Get out while you can. . To me? Very


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 17, 2015)

Can't speak for anyone here, but I got a handle on it.:duh2:


----------



## magellan (Apr 4, 2015)

mcnair55 said:


> It is one of the daftest hobbies I have been involved with, my deepest regret is getting involved and spending hundreds of pounds on a tube with a bulb at the other end. I laugh myself silly when I read of the edc men who go out with at least three back up lights on there person, they really are pathetic and very sad.
> 
> I have my hobby under control now and can go a few months without buying a new light,the snag is you can buy decent quality lights now in supermarkets and other retail outlets at approx 20% cost of some brands.




Oh, that's easy to explain. If I went out with my favorite 3 handguns (I haven't always lived in the safest parts of U.S. cities) I'd probably get arrested. LOL


----------



## kj2 (Apr 5, 2015)

It's addictive. I got involved around 2008, and since then my collection has grown and grown. Have about 60 lights now, may have to sell a couple to make room 
In past years, I bought a lot on impulse. Don't have that anymore. A new light really has to add something, to the collection. But am always on the look-out for something new


----------



## ven (Apr 5, 2015)

flashlight chronic said:


> Can't speak for anyone here, but I got a handle on it.:duh2:



Me too


----------



## nfetterly (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay - I had to admit I googled Festool tools, but lights, watches, pens, photographic equipment, knives (on & off)....

If you can stay out of the custom B/S/T and the Titanium & other exotic metals you won't be that badly off.....


----------



## Keeper Oath (Apr 5, 2015)

Addictive is it? Let me see, I've bought three torches since March 30th, 2015. I don't think I have an addiction, but do you? 

I've found one more I have developed an itch for, but not yet purchased. I think I can control things. Heck, I may wait until this evening to order torch #4.

So, addictive is it? I don't think so.


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 5, 2015)

Asking FLASHAHOLICS if flashlights are addictive is like walking into an AA meeting and asking if alcohol is addictive.



Honestly, there are MANY flavors of this hobby.

For example, there are those who collect them the way others collect stamps, etc...or jewels, etc...and they get very fancy lights with tritium inserts and keep the lights in cases and display them, etc...

...and there are those who simply work/live where its too dark sometimes, and, need a light to see what they are doing, and don't "collect" lights as much as get ones that look like they might fill a need....

...and there are those who are into an ASPECT of the lights, such as color rendition, or how dim can it be and still be on, or how far away can it still light something up, or, how large an area at once can it light up, how cool the UI is to them, and so forth....

...and there are those who just want everything in their POCKET to "match/coordinate" so they are constantly adjusting the knife/watch/light EDC combinations, etc....

...and, there are those who use them for work, and, they are tools, just like a mechanic's wrenches, etc.


To be sure, there are MANY overlaps and transitional phases between all of the above categories. IE: A guy who'd never thought about lights in his life "just wanted to know a good light to walk his dog"....and, gets exposed to the universe of lumens and lux, and, ends up with a fascination with what's out there...and transitions from an initial utilitarian interest to a broader interest.

So, some of us are in ALL of the above categories, some in some, or one, etc....depending on where we live, what we do for a living, how afraid of the dark we are, and what trips our triggers as far as a light's workmanship and performance.


This is why there is SUCH a variety of threads that seem to be from different universes, with some wanting to know how bright a light can get because they want the brightest, other how dim it can get because they want the dimmest, and others just wanting the beam to not have any imperfections, and to be a certain tint, etc....and others wanting it to be reliable, or beautiful, or water proof, or bullet proof, etc...or all of it.


----------



## Tacti'cool' (Apr 8, 2015)

The fun part is listening to yourself try to justify your lights. I have always had good flashlights but in the last year started buying titanium customs....it gets bad lol.


----------



## Amelia (Apr 8, 2015)

I lost track of how many lights I've bought years ago. I lost track of how much I've spent on them even before that, probably intentionally.
No - it's not addictive... it's just impossible to quit!


----------



## RetroTechie (Apr 9, 2015)

A couple a days ago, I killed my first flashlight. Fiddled around a bit with a reflector, while the light was on (stupid!). Somehow the edge of the reflector shorted with something on the LED & killed it.  Not sure if driver survived (to be looked at later). When I smelled the magic smoke, didn't know how fast I could remove the battery from that light! :laughing:

Now a sensible person would just put it aside, call it a day, and 'make do' with any of my remaining lights.

The flashaholic in me OTOH, sees a flashlight host with "something missing". So will be on various sites shortly checking for a LED star (and driver, didn't like the old one anyway) to replace the one killed. Makes no sense but that's how it goes...


----------



## sunny_nites (Apr 13, 2015)

Insanely addictive! Chemicals, ha! They have nothing next to what flashlight collecting does once it gets ahold of you!! 

But in a good way!! haha :twothumbs


----------

